# TEAR IT DOWN !!!



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Thread about any buildings,high rises,skyscrapers,stadiums,malls etc. that you want destroyed or (nuked) :nuts: in your city.
feel free to say anything horrific about them :cheers:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Noviy Arbat street highrises in Moscow.










hno:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Toronto Star (newspaper) building on the Toronto Waterfront. Boo.









http://www.telsec.net/images/Toronto_Star_Building2.jpg


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, those are horrible.

i remember old arbat being much prettier than new arbat 

the city hall in Bergen, Norway.



















its so ugly and it looks soo out of place.. ruins the entire city image.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Dominikus Hospital (Düsseldorf)


----------



## Paradise87 (Sep 27, 2009)

I never really liked 311 South Wacker, but the Lobby is very beautiful


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bucharest Stock Exchange uke: :


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Noviy Arbat street highrises in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful:drool:


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Paradise87 said:


> I never really liked 311 South Wacker, but the Lobby is very beautiful


I love the shape of that tower, its a strong looking building and very tall...I think the facade has way too much going on though


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

The whole riverside plaza complex of public housing in minneapolis. the only problem with tearing this down is that it is home to at least 20,000 people


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Also The City Center in Minneapolis is HORRIBLE








uke:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Westin Harbour Castle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3503929592/sizes/l/

Redpath Sugar 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianchan/3857258871/sizes/l/

Sheraton Centre 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/2853872713/sizes/l/


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> Also The City Center in Minneapolis is HORRIBLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's the "squaredest" box I've seen.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Genesee Towers - Flint, MI










This has a good shot at getting torn down. It's hideous, and abandoned.

It will be sad if it does though, I don't think I've ever heard of an American city whose tallest building was torn down.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

All Brutalist architecture everywhere.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't live in Vancouver but this is worthy of being mentioned:

Harbour Tower


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the most prominent brutalist architecture structures, Tel Aviv municipality building...











I don't think it should be teared down though...


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Uaarkson said:


> Genesee Towers - Flint, MI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this is ugly. What were they thinking hno:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^If you spend a whole day looking at and analysing it, you will find a deeper meaning to its existence..






..not.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Assemblage23 said:


> Now, that's the "squaredest" box I've seen.


i dare you to count all the squares


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Benonie said:


> No, no! I mean that Sukus building/ Hotel Vakuuna on my pics.
> Maybe that would be nice if renovated. Or demolished...


Oh you mean the sokos hotel/department store. It´s not a concrete block and looks much better from the other side:http://www.korttelit.fi/rakennus.php/id/244. It was built in 1942.

Not that I like it very much.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It looks better on that corner, indeed. I can live with that, but bit's still not a beauty.


----------



## gesh01 (Apr 12, 2007)

All soviet neo-classical "donations" should be removed from all East European capitals.

this one is from Sofia.


----------



## gesh01 (Apr 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

gesh01 said:


> All soviet neo-classical "donations" should be removed from all East European capitals.
> 
> this one is from Sofia.


Even if they´re beautiful?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think the soviet buildings are a part of the history of a city and country. Some of them are ugly or in bad condition and could be demolished. But I think others are well worth remaining as a collective, urban memory to the soviet 'occupation'.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

gesh01 said:


> All soviet neo-classical "donations" should be removed from all East European capitals.
> 
> this one is from Sofia.


Honestly, it's not that bad. I've seen worse! Atleast it's not a commie block! :banana:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I like that building. Very nice!
You can't delete the past by removing the buildings of that past...

A lot of great palaces in the world were built for former dictators and built by slaves...
That's no reason to destroy them. Will you demolish the palaces of the Tsars, the Palace of Versailles or the pyramides of Egypt and Mexico?...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I love the Minneapolis box, why tear it down? :dunno:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

gesh01 said:


> All soviet neo-classical "donations" should be removed from all East European capitals.
> 
> this one is from Sofia.


I know lots of cities that would love to take that 'off your hands'. Ship it to Toronto please!


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> I love the Minneapolis box, why tear it down? :dunno:


maybe it just needs to be reclad, or perhaps it just looks bad because it is next to buildings like this:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Every time i drive by this failed attempt of supermarket/residential building combo, i wish it would just crash


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^

haha, what a cool building! At the same time terribly ugly of course.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What t.. f.... happened with that building. Man oh man Spicy, I understand your feelings.
I suppose I would make a detour...Tear it down! Indeed!


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

The ugliest yet the most common monstrosity is the ugly box ultra size market. Exists in all developed countries in one form or another?


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

This white piece of sh*t in the center of my town, Sombor. It's shopping center (currently closed for renovating) btw.









The surroundings.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

hno:


raqn said:


> This white piece of sh*t in the center of my town, Sombor. It's shopping center (currently closed for renovating) btw.


Renovation?! Tear it down! Oh my god, the barbarians...


----------



## ilovecz (Jul 30, 2009)

This building looks clean and in a high quality, although it is also ugly.



SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Every time i drive by this failed attempt of supermarket/residential building combo, i wish it would just crash


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

There is one major housing complex in the island of Zanzibar (off the coast of Tanzania) and it's seveely decrepit that we should let it pass away. This complex was built in the early 70s by Michenzani. Also, I am considering a haussmannisation of Zanzibar. Here is a photo of the complex:


----------

